
Ex-Ars Technica tech reporter Peter Bright convicted of soliciting minors - zimbu668
https://nypost.com/2020/03/19/ex-conde-nast-tech-reporter-peter-bright-convicted-of-soliciting-minors-for-sex/
======
gigatexal
What's the point of pulling Ars Technica's name through the mud for something
one of its reporters did outside of working for Ars? Seems unnecessary unless
Ars made a stink about vetting its people and claiming the most perfect
reporters... this guy is gross and did a sick thing and is being punished
let's not take down a good publisher with it

